# What could cause issues with digesting carbs?



## LMCBoston (Nov 4, 2012)

For the last six months, I've had terrible heartburn. Terrible. I haven't had a day of relief from the irritation in my throat. After months of this, my [background=transparent][background=transparent]primary care doctor[/background][/background] sent me to a food allergy/sensitivity specialist who did a microbial lab test (urine). The results showed two things thought to be the primary issue at hand: 1. high levels of "candida albicans" 2. low levels of good bacteria

I've learned candida is a controversial diagnosis. If I should be skeptical about it, what are other possible reasons for having upper AND lower GI issues? When I follow a low carb diet, my lower GI issues are gone but still have [background=transparent][background=transparent]heartburn and GERD[/background][/background] regularly, which I am told may go away if I treat both of the above with antifungals and probiotics. This week I had wheat as part of an allergy test, as well as [background=transparent][background=transparent]white rice[/background][/background] noodles just because, and I've been feeling awful for days.

Any thoughts on what else to ask for in terms of tests? Anyone had a diagnosis of "dysbiosis", bacteria imbalance? I'm at a loss here since I've never met anyone with similar issues. This has made me a terribly unreliable person and extremely frustrated, sometimes angry, at the lack of answer.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I just finished Robillard's book Fast Tract Digestion which I would strongly suggest you read. Robillard, a fellow Bostonian, argues that heartburn is caused by a bacterial infection in the small intestine. His remedy is to restrict carbohydrates in a very specific way. I know that you wrote that low-carbing did not ameliorate you upper GI issues. But there are many ways to be "low-carb" and without knowing what exactly you ate, one could assume that you were eating some carbs that could cause your problem.

I too am sceptical of the results of your specialist. They assayed your gut bacteria by doing a urine test??????


----------

